# Can I connect 2 internet connections Connect at a time?



## gaju6696 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have two airtel connections both have GPRS using nokia 6630 & 6670.
I have dku-2, bluetooth adaptor for double speed of download. 
What can i do  these connections connect at a time & i get double speed ?


----------



## suhasingale (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes offcourse you can connect two internet connection at a time but the surfing speed will not be increased coz the broser will access only the connection which is connected first and there is no other way that you can access both connection at a time.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont know for sure that whether AirTel GPRS supports multiconnection bridgeing or not...

there is a way its called Multiconnection bridging... now if ur ISP supports that u can use it how u wanted... but presently to my knowldge only BSNL ISDN supports multiconnection bridging...

there r many thread in this forum regarding this question... search for them 4 more informetion regarding this...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2005)

nope, airtel gprs doesnt support Multiconnection bridging.


----------



## gaju6696 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks all Of Us


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 26, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> i dont know for sure that whether AirTel GPRS supports multiconnection bridgeing or not...
> 
> there is a way its called Multiconnection bridging... now if ur ISP supports that u can use it how u wanted... but presently to my knowldge only BSNL ISDN supports multiconnection bridging...
> 
> there r many thread in this forum regarding this question... search for them 4 more informetion regarding this...



Hey dude can u help me in implementing Multiconnection bridge?


----------



## komarevo (Feb 6, 2009)

You can use two internet connection on your network and get combined speed. I have Cable and DSL - working together. You will need minimum two computers, two routers and one computer has to have two ethernet cards. 

This is copy and paste from Speakeasy speed test website:  "Download Speed: 6991 kbps (873.9 KB/sec transfer rate)".  My cable used to have a bit over 4000 kbps and DSL up to 3000 kbps. Looks like I managed to combined download speed of two internet connections. 

If there is an interest, let me know and I'll tell you how to do it!


----------

